# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  FreestyleWave - Freestyle: Unterschied?

## giggle

Wo liegt eigentlich der grobe Unterschied zw. FS und Wave? Wenn ich jetzt hauptschlich auf Flachwasser fahre und eigentlich mehr in Richtung Freestyle was lernen will und nur ab und zu mal Welle, was wre da denn eher geeignet?

----------


## wellenkasper

Eigentlich sagen die Namen FSW und Wave schon ziemlich deutlich wohin die Reise geht.
Ein FSW ist halt viel universeller mit meist besserer Gleitleistung und ist weniger kippelig.
Richtige Waveboards funtionieren sehr gut "auf der Kante" also beim Kurvefahren und am Wellenhang wenn es gilt einen  Bottomturn zu fahren.

Wenn du eher am See unterwegs bist wrde ich auf jeden fall den FSW bevorzugen!!!

----------


## benne

also ich bin kein fan von den freestylewave dingern. hrt sich zwar doll an aber ist (meiner meinung nach) nix ganzes und nix halbes. der einsatzbereich freestyle wave ist eigentlich zu klein. wenn du freestyle fahren willst, ist ein reinrassiges freestyle baord besser als ein freestyle wave und umgekehrt ist ein reinrassiges wave baord fr wellenbedingungen auch besser geeignet. meiner meinung nach lohnen sich die board nicht, weil man nie den maximalen spa hat. ich bin der meinung: entweder oder, beides geht nicht zusammen. kauf dir lieber ein greres wave board wenn du in kleine wellen gehst und sonst ein normales freestyle board.

----------


## giggle

danke, hat mir weitergeholfen - ich denke es wird wohl ein Freestyle und dazu ein kleineres Waveboard werden.

----------


## benne

is ja nicht so dass du mit nem freestyleboard nicht auch in kleine wellen gehen kannst, das klappt schon. nur wenns n bischen grer werden soll dann lohnt sich n wave board auch jeden fall!

----------


## Howie

> Eigentlich sagen die Namen FSW und Wave schon ziemlich deutlich wohin die Reise geht.
> Ein FSW ist halt viel universeller mit meist besserer Gleitleistung und ist weniger kippelig.
> Richtige Waveboards funtionieren sehr gut "auf der Kante" also beim Kurvefahren und am Wellenhang wenn es gilt einen  Bottomturn zu fahren.
> 
> Wenn du eher am See unterwegs bist wrde ich auf jeden fall den FSW bevorzugen!!!




Stimm ich nicht ganz zu. FSW Boards sind meist genauso lang wie Freestyler, dafr ist die Breite kleiner. Folglich sind FSW kippliger. Das mit der Gleitleistung stimmt so auch nicht. Das breitere Freestyle Board gleiten besser an... Dafr haben FSW Boards einen breiteren Einsatzbereich. Auch wenn der See z.B. kabbelig wird sind sie besser zu kontrollieren.






> danke, hat mir weitergeholfen - ich denke es wird wohl ein Freestyle und dazu ein kleineres Waveboard werden.



Hab die gleiche Lsung. Zum Spa aufm Wasser hab ich ein Freestyle mit 107l , den ich selbst mit 4,5er Segel fahren kann. Fr Welle, mehr Wind und ruppigere Beduingungen hab ich ein 84l Waveboard.

Aloha, Howie

----------


## benne

ich denke das n freestyle board mit 107liter recht gro ist. um die 100l reichen auch. aber das ist dann auch geschmackssache.

----------


## ludens.faber

Habe nun 2 Saisons herumgetestet.
Wollte eigentlich einen 100er FS, mit 85kg ist das aber frustrierend. Weil ich das 6.5er doch nie richtig fahren kann.
Jedes 107er (oder so) FS ist ein lahme, langweilige Tre. Kurven-fahren ist Mll.
Ich habe mir nun schliesslich doch ein FSW (Fanatic FreeWave 104) gekauft und bin gerade am einfahren. Bislang bin ich ganz zufrieden.
Obwohl, die FS gleiten schon rassiger an und laufen wesentlich besser Hhe. Beim Carven hat kein FS-Brett, das ich je gefahren habe, eine Chance gegen mein FSW. Ich denke auch, dass ich noch etwas schneller sein kann - aber da hat sich auf 2008 doch noch was bei den FS-Brettern getan.
Wellen sind mir nicht so wichtig.

Also, keine einfache Frage! ;-)

----------


## barcode

Willst du nur Freestyle fahren oder ab und zu auch mal ein bisschen heizen (und in kleine Wellen) und nicht nur die Moves trainieren?! Das ist doch die Frage. Bist du eher der Gelegenheitsfreestyler oder einer der keine 50 m geradaus fahren kann ohne den nchsten Move zu machne?

Gelegenheitsfreestyler mit Wave-Ambitionen=FSW
Hardcorefreestyler=Freestyle

Aber so wie ich es rauslese, wrde doch ein Freemover um die 100 l am besten zu dir passen. Kann von allem etwas, aber halt nichts richtig. Dafr sparst du dir das Geld 3 Boards fr 3 verschiedene Styles zu kaufen.

Son Tabou 3S wre vielleicht net verkehrt.

Na ja. Auf jeden Fall kann ich dir sagen, dass es 0 Spa macht mit den Freestyle-Boards einfach nur geradeaus zu fahren. Dafr sind sie nicht gebaut und das merkt man halt auch.

----------


## benne

"Jedes 107er (oder so) FS ist ein lahme, langweilige Tre. Kurven-fahren ist Mll."

Also keine Ahnung welches Board du gefahren bist, oder du hattest einfach n schei tag, aber wer bei 85kg mit nem groen Freestyler nicht klar kommt wird auf nem Freestyle Wave tendentiell noch weniger Freude haben, da der Shape bei nem reinen Freestyler auch auf schnelleres Angleiten ausgelegt ist. Desweiteren sind die Freestyle-Eigenschaften eines Freestyle Waves oft schlecht bis miserabel. Freestyle Wave Boards kann man ehr fr Bump-and-Jump Bedingungen empfehlen, keines Falls aber nem reinen Freestyler vorziehen. Ein reiner Freestyler wird zum Freestylen auch immer besser bleiben als ein Freestyle Wave. Wie schn gesagt: fr die restlichen Wave -Tage ist  dann n reines Wave Board wieder besser geeignet!

----------


## giggle

vielen dank fr die vielen guten Tips! Zu meinem surfen: bin eher Gelegenheitsfreestyler (oder wills mal werden) aber etwas carven rockt auch, heizen nur ab und zu...stimmt schon dass mir laaaaange gerade Strecken zu langweilig sind, aber ausschlielich nur FS ist es auch. 

ich habe vor mir ein lteres (...Geldbeutel) FS Board zu holen (Starboard Freesex aus 2003, 250x65,104 L) was aber 7.4 kg wiegt - ist das zu viel oder kann jemand von euch sagen, wieviel 700g mehr oder weniger fr einen Freizeitsurfer wirklich ausmachen? Wr das Board was?

----------


## benne

700g sprt man schon, aber nur im direkten vergleich zu anderen boards. wenn du mit dem ding trainierst gewhnst du dich dran und wirklich was ausmachen tuts nicht! du wirst nicht schechter surfen, im klartext!
das board ist ganz gut! viel spa

----------


## giggle

danke, das hilft mir weiter, ich hab bisher noch nicht viele Bretter ausprobieren knnen und daher nicht sooo viel ahnung; aber werd mir das brett am WE anschauen  :Smile:

----------


## barcode

Na ja. Die "lteren" FS-Boards sind ja auch noch nicht so hardcore ausgelegt wie die heutigen. 2003er FS-Boards zB. sind ja eher so wie die heutigen Freemover. Da wirst du schon deinen Spa mit haben.

Also 700g merkt man auf jeden Fall, aber wie oben schon erwhnt, du wirst dich dran gewhnen und es hindert dich nun nicht dadran Profi zu werden, wenn du den Willen und das Talent besitzt.  :Wink:

----------


## chancey

Hallo zusammen,
will auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben:
Freestyleboards, die ich bishergefahren habe, sind sehr speziell: Funktion in flachem Wasser und bei Mittelwind ist sehr gut, wenn es aber kabbelig wird und auffrischt, sind sie nicht besonders toll zu kontrollieren und laufen auch nicht besonders frei. (Deshalb sieht man bei starkem Wind Freestyler selten auf offenem Wasser, sondern eher an "kabbelgeschtzten" Spots mit flachem Wasser). Freestyle Wave Boards sind allroundiger, aber manverorientiert, haben dafr im Vergleich aber Nachteile im Angleiten und bei neuen Freestylemoves. Da ich nun kein Freestyler bin, aber gerne manverorientert fahre, kaufe ich fr meinen Zweck bei reinen Freestyle Boards Nachteile ein, ohne die Vorteile zu nutzen und habe mich daher fr ein Freestyle Wave Board in der 110 l Klasse entschieden und dies nicht bereut. Muss natrlich jeder selber fr sich und seinen Fahrstil entscheiden.

Gru

Klaus

----------


## mascht_i

ich mchte mich da gleich anschlieen!

und zwar ist es so, dass ich ein wahnsinnig gnstiges angebot fr ein jp freestyle wave mit 94l aus 2002 hab. Was meint ihr denn zu dem Board? Wiege ca. 75kg und bin so zusagen halsenschler, will aber auf jeden fall diesen sommer anfangen zu springen und so richtung volcan, flaka speedloop gehen... is aber so dass ich nicht unbedingt nen reinrassigen freestyler will... also, was meint ihr?? =)

danke und hang loose! =)

----------

